# Ich brauche Hilfe bei einem Layout



## Ivan Suta (13. Januar 2006)

Hi!
Ich hab den Auftrag von meiner Schule bekommen eine Seite für die Jugendmusik zu machen,leider hab ich keinen blassen schimmer wie das aussehen soll...
Ich hab eine Seite gefunden die eigentlich nicht schlecht aussieht. (siehe Bild)
Jetzt brauch ich eure Hilfe weil ich irgendwie nicht dieses "jugendliche" reinbringen kann...
(siehe Bild2)
Kann mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben wie ich das Banner gestalten soll?
Gruss


----------



## Leola13 (13. Januar 2006)

Hai,



			
				Ivan Suta hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi!
> ....,leider hab ich keinen blassen schimmer wie das aussehen soll...
> Gruss




Ich gehe davon aus, daß du keinen blassen Schimmer vom Aussehen des Layoutes hast.

Dein zweites Bild ist doch schon ein guter Ansatz. Leg einfach den Text (z.B. Schulorchester, evtl. Logo) darüber und mach die Navi in die untere Leiste.

Wenn du deine kompl. Seite in PS /IR erstellen willst, musst du eine neue Datei in der entsprechenden Grösse (z.B. 600x800, 1024x768, ..) erstellen. Leg dein Notenbild darein, erstelle die Links, .... dann wechseln nach IR, slicen abspeichern und du hast schon mal ein Grundgerüst der Homepage.

Wichtig und hilfreich : selfhtml

*Hilfreicher Link* pastorpixel  Photoshop -> Tutorials -> Web Grafik mit Image Ready

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Ivan Suta (13. Januar 2006)

Das Banner find ich eigentlich auch gut aber die Schule hat mich gefragt ob ich das etwas "aufpeppen" könnte.
Ich hab probiert ein paar Instrumente einzubringen aber das sieht dann etwas blöd aus,das Hauptproblem ist jetz eher das Banner...
Gruss


----------



## Bob38 (13. Januar 2006)

Entweder du machst was flippiges oder du bleibst bei dem eleganteren Beispiel!

Du könntest ja auch mal paar Infos geben:
Logo der Band
Name der Band
Instrumente der Band
Bilder der Band

oder


----------



## Ivan Suta (13. Januar 2006)

Sieht gut aus finde ich...
Ich hab keine Ahnung was sie für Instrumente spielen und ein Logo haben sie auch nicht,man könnte einfach das Davoser Wappen nehmen:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/8/85/Wappen_Davos.png/180px-Wappen_Davos.png

Woher hast du denn die Bilder von den Instrumenten?

EDIT:
So jetzt hab ich den Auftrag das ganze nochmal zu überarbeiten,es sei einfach zu Farblos und soll so aussehen wie das erste Beispiel...
Gegen weitere Vorschlage hab ich nichts


----------



## Bob38 (13. Januar 2006)

Wenn du Bilder suchst, sei es jetzt von "Instrumenten",
versuchs mal mit der   - Bilder Suche!

Die hat mir schon oft geholfen.

(Auf Copyright achten!)


----------



## zioProduct (13. Januar 2006)

HAHA ein Schweizer..
Wie ich :-( 

Wie wenn du Zb das Menü als Klaviertasten Machst? Gibt dem ganzen schon was Musikalisches, plus noch Banner etc, wie jetzt einfach besser und da hast dus


----------



## Vale-Feil (19. Januar 2006)

Solange du solche Fehler wie unterstrichen nicht machst, ist das schon sehr gut   . Ansonsten frag doch mal bei den Musikern, ob die nicht jemanden kennen der dir eine Karikatur von ihnen zeichen würde. Und dann setzte das ungefähr so in den Hintergrund wie die anderen. Sollte natürlich ein bisschen anders gemacht werden.


----------



## helaukoenig (20. Januar 2006)

Dann möchte ich an dieser Stelle mal ein Glaubensbekenntnis los werden: Gutes layout zeichnet sich nicht dadurch aus, dass man noch was draufpackt und noch was draufpackt und zum Schluß auf möglichst kleiner Fläche viele ach so witzige Dinge unterbringt. Gutes Design zeichnet sich meiner Meinung nach durch Reduktion auf das wichtige aus.
Die Idee von Bob38 mit den Noten und das Bandlogo halte ich für gelungen. Denn noch eine Karikatur auf eine Seite die mit Fotos und realistischen Darstellungen arbeitet, passt meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht zusammen.


----------

